# cant wait to try it



## iowabohunk (Feb 5, 2003)

*cant wait to try it*

Hi everyone,I am kinda new to the board I have been reading for a while but not much to post.Thanks for all the great info and reports.I will be in Vero Beach last week of May and plan to do some fishing.Mabey I will be lucky and be able to post a report of my own.Good luck to all!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Don't just get Lucky get Pumped

Fishing Psychology 101
by Marc Malkin

You have equipped yourself with all the right gear, the hottest lures and you’re right on the spot. There’s just one problem – you’re not catching any fish. The problem may not be attributable to any physical variables – it may be psychological.

According to Simi Valley, California-based psychiatrist, Dr. Allan Abrams, a person’s mindset can dramatically affect overall performance and success when it comes to any activity or sport – fishing included. Abrams, who has treated many athletes over the years, says that your confidence level, how you handle your emotions and your state of awareness can definitely impact how well you do out on the water. So, if you seem to be doing all the right things but your fish hold is typically empty, maybe you need to lie down on the couch (or the deck) and look inside your head for some answers. Be sure to consider the following psychological factors:

Confidence

There’s no doubt about it, fishing with confidence is extremely important when it comes to angling success. If you truly believe in the effectiveness of your rod and reel, your lure, the technique you are using and the area you’re fishing, chances are you’ll hook up more often. Anglers that fish tentatively or with little faith in what they are doing are destined to have tough, unproductive outings. The reason for this may not be so mysterious. If an angler begins to doubt his or her own ability, stress, negativity and frustration are likely to ensue. This kind of self doubt typically has a kind of “self-fulfilling prophecy” effect -- if you don’t believe in your ability to catch fish, you probably won’t catch much.

Patience

Most anglers tend to lose patience with a lure, technique or spot if positive results aren’t experienced within a short period of time. Of course, there comes a time when it is wise to switch to a different bait, method or location, but don’t rush the process. Remember, patience and persistence are important virtues for the angler. Just because a spot doesn’t produce instantly, doesn’t mean that the area isn’t holding fish. If things look and feel right, give a spot ample time to produce and try a variety of baits and techniques. Then again, don’t beat a dead horse. If there’s no action after a reasonable amount of time and effort, try someplace else.

Anger

Don’t lose your cool out there – even if the fish aren’t cooperating, the conditions are lousy and the guy next to you is a complete jerk. A flaring temper can affect the way you fish, your productivity and the level of enjoyment for yourself and everyone onboard. Even though you may take your fishing seriously, remember to have fun and keep the atmosphere light. After all, that’s what fishing is all about. If you’re not catching as many fish as others on the boat, or you lose a big fish, don’t blow your top – it’s all part of the game. Whatever happens out there, be a good sport and don’t let yourself get “psyched out.” Maintain control and don’t let your emotions get the best of you.

Awareness

Focusing on the task at hand can mean the difference between catching and not catching fish. If you are easily distracted, chances are you’ll miss those subtle hits or pick ups. It’s also important keep track of your immediate environment to detect changes in conditions, fish movements, etc. Watch for feeding birds, baitfish activity or “boiling” gamefish. Also keep a sharp eye out for current breaks, floating kelp or seaweed and other likely fish “magnets.” Always stay alert and be ready to act appropriately and quickly according to the situation.

Unconscious Behavior

Analyze your moves, step by step, to see if you have unconsciously adopted any bad angling habits. Without realizing it, you may be doing something that’s negatively affecting your performance. There could be a something wrong with the way you are holding the rod, setting the hook or fighting a fish. Maybe you’re easing up on a fish when you should be applying more pressure, or visa versa. You may even want to have someone video tape you in action, so you can take an objective look at your “fishing form.” It may be time for a little angling behavior modification.

It makes sense GET PUMPED  

Hey iowabohunk good luck on your Vero Beach Week.


----------



## iowabohunk (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks Kozlow,I am pumped.I am an avid fresh water angler and ready to try the salt again.I was in Vero last year too for the first time.got a few trout,small snook, jacks,one flounder,one whiting in the surf and hooked up with one tarpon that broke me off.I have been colecting info and buying tackel for a year now and I am ready to try again.I hope to fish the surf more this year and mabey explore the Sabastion Inlet area.see ya all soon,after the 26 hour drive that is. Iowabohunk


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Drive safely the fish will be here.


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

Vero Beach has several places to fish. There is under the east side of the Route 60 bridge (turn right or left at the first light after you cross the bridge), you will see a park back toward the river. Park under the bridge and walk on out there. On the beach, you can continue east on Rt. 60 to the very end. There is a parking lot next to the Holiday Inn and you can walk down to the beach there. There are artificial reefs (rocks) very close to shore and they a marked by buoys. If you cast past the rocks with anything that sinks, you probably won't get it back, so use care. You can also go up or down the beach on A1A and there are many parking areas with beach access. To the north there is also Sebastian Inlet, to the south Ft. Pierce Inlet. Both have parking and access to jetties. Both of these are in State Parks with admission of 3-3.50 per day. The only jetty that is easy to walk on is closed for repairs (Sebastian North Jetty). The open jetties are large boulders...use care! Sebastian also has fishing areas under the bridge (catwalks). The inlet has lots of rocks, use light weights. If you have a canoe/kayak, you can put in at any of the access areas at the beach (if surf is not too rough) or on the Indian River. The route 60 bridge has access at the park mentioned above and there is Round Island about 5-6 miles south of Vero on A1A. This access area is free and even without a small boat, they have a bridge, wooden walkway, and a small pier (take the trail over the wooden bridge go straigt ahead, no turns, and you will find it). The surf has been rough last 3-4 days so I have not been fishing. Good Luck! If you want, I can give you my phone number by email if you want to talk when you are here or before.


----------



## iowabohunk (Feb 5, 2003)

Verobeachfish Thanks for the help but I left on the 16th and didnt get it in time. I did fish under the Barber bridge on the hot afternoons. Got some small snappers. sheepie, and a jack.Nice place to spend a hot day. Fished alot at Fairlane Harbor and got some snook, trout and a couple of small sharks.Too bad I didnt get your message mabey we could have hooked up for some fishing.I will be posting a better report soon. Keep in touch,Its sure nice to here reports from the area. Thanks Iowabohunk


----------

